# Pre-Application Preperations



## Seethe (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently in the process of preparing to apply to my local PD, who is holding a police entrance exam this fall. I'm 25 years old, and I have a BA in Psychology, and am working towards an MA in Forensic Psychology online (I realize neither of them qualifies for Quinn Bill incentives). I also mentioned in a prior posting in a different part of the forum, I'm currently working on training to get in shape for the PAT should I make it to that portion of the application process. I have also gone on a ride along, am working on my CPR/First Aid Certification, and will be applying for my LTC after I complete a gun safety course here in the next few weeks. 

I'm wondering if there's anything else I should do in the meantime in order to help with my application and resume. Unfortunately, employment in the area is difficult to find right now, and I know employment gaps can be an issue, as well as my lack of prior military or corrections experience. I have also looked into volunteer and internship opportunities with the department, but there aren't any available at the time. Outside of my 2-3 papers per week, I have plenty of time on my hands to do anything I possibly can to help me pursue this career.

Any advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do a search on MC there is plenty of information available if you take
the time to look.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Want a job? Move. I've attached the info for you.
Careers in VT Law Enforcement...
VT Police Job Opportunities
Recruitment and Training, Support Services - Division of State Police, NH DOS
Recruitment and Selection
Police Job Openings
Great Bay Community College - Police Testing Alliance - Community College System of New Hampshire


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

If you want to work in MA, the most important pre-application preparation you can make is military service. 

Without that, as said before, you are better off seeking employment elsewhere.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pray!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I would like to add...and let this be a lesson to all...

I work in federal LE. This very morning, yes today just a couple hours ago, I was in a meeting and we were discussing candidates to fill some openings we have. The long and the short of it is, if you think there is any remote chance you will ever want to work in federal LE, you will need at the very bare minimum some military service and a Bachelor's degree. You should have seen the candidates whose resumes we reviewed, some of them really impressed everyone in the room. There is one who is a Captain in the Air Guard, has a JD in Criminal Law as well as a Master's in psychology. Another candidate is an Army veteran, a LT in a large city PD, and holds two Bachelor's degrees. The competition is so stiff in the federal world that you would only be wasting your time applying for a job without having a heck of a lot more to put on your resume.


----------



## Seethe (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their responses. I never did realize how much of a zoo it was in MA to apply for a position as a Police Officer. I'm not necessarily discouraged by that, but for as many times as I've seen people complain about police in this state, it's pretty astounding. I suppose I'll just keep on working 2 jobs, continue on with my degree, and apply when I can. 

I was also thinking that it's a shame people can't self-sponsor to go to academy these days, but given the concentration of wanna-be cops, I can understand why that's a necessary evil.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Seethe, I wouldnt let it discourage you. You are in Western Mass I think some people on beacon hill consider that part of New York or Vermont. A good friend of mine went to Vermont and loves it up there.


----------



## Seethe (Jul 4, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> Seethe, I wouldnt let it discourage you. You are in Western Mass I think some people on beacon hill consider that part of New York or Vermont. A good friend of mine went to Vermont and loves it up there.


Thanks Jettsixx.

I'll keep that in mind. This is, in fact, what I would like to do with my life, so I will be doing what I can to pursue that dream. If that means moving to Vermont, then I suppose that's what I will have to do.


----------

